# The Pursuit of the Perfect Espresso



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've been trying for a short while now to achieve a high quality espresso. I use a a Gaggia Glassic (with steam wand mod) and Iberital MC2 with Rave 'Signature' blend beans (for those who are interested). Im a little unclear about volume weights in relation to a pulled shot. I've read that a most commonly used volume is 1.6 times the grind weight of the beans, that being, 18g of beans would equate to a 28.8g shot volume in roughly 28 seconds, now this has to be 28.8g per shot surely? If your using 18g your aiming for a double shot, no? Which in total means you have 57.6?

Cheers guys!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

When extracting and measuring by weight work to a ratio. Your ratio in this case is 1.6

18 g dose equals 28-29 g output .

This is your espresso , don't think in terms volume or doubles or singles .


----------



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok, now i know you said ignore single double shots and volume. But using 18g of ground beans (which is used for goal of a double shot) using the 1.6 ratio this will then give you a espresso which in terms of volume is roughly 1 fl oz or 35 ml or the standard single shot, if I'm not mistaken. I know these seems very repetitive, i just want to make sure I'm clear. What do other people with similar machines and setups use?

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok measure by weight in and out , don't measure by weight in and volume out.

If your using a ratio of say 1.6 by weight , then trying to get that to a pre determined volume is self defeating


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes is can be roughly 1oz from a 18g shot but this does differ depending on the bean.

Some beans produce more crema than others, as crema is lighter than shot it can vary the volume (which is why volume isn't always accurate).

Dialling in the grind by weight is a great way of getting in the right ballpark, be guided by taste ultimately.

I was a sceptic but tried it and way converted, it was a bit of revelation in coffee terms for me.


----------



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry Mrboots2u, I wasn't making myself clear. What I was trying to get at was when pulling a shot through weight, it changes things slightly. Suddenly your using the same amount of beans, but the output is different. When doing it by the classic 1 floz per shot, doing it by weight pretty much halves the volume (obv depending on the bean..). This being said does that also mean I shouldn't expect the espresso to start leaving the group head till about 10 sec instead of five? I was just having a little go then trying to dial in the grind i was getting closer, but found the espresso wasn't leaving the group head till about 10 seconds in. I was impressed with the shot though, found it brought allot more flavour out.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep measuring by weight changes what you get . It makes it taste better also .

irrespective of whether you are messing by weight get or volume wouldn't change the time it comes out of the group head .

10 seconds would seem a lot , indicating that your grind or dose may be too high or fine ) or combination and both .

What machine are you using ?


----------



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Im using a Gaggia Classic, with a Iberital MC2. With a dose weight of 18g, I usually fill the basket full and skim off the excess giving me 18g. So what should I be aiming for an output of 1.6x dose weight in about 25 seconds with the espresso leaving the head at about 5 seconds?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Shot is usually the size of the input in grams - don't think of it like a shot you'd get in the pub


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

18 g is a lot in a standard basket, probably why the espresso is taking. So long to come out.

. I'd try lowering it to 17 g . Whatever you dose , as a guide aim for x 1.6 the dose .

are you weighing it with scales that measure to 01 g or to the nearest gram ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I found 16g is a good dose for a Gaggia standard basket


----------



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok I will try that. Im currently using nearest gram scales, haven't got round to ordering .1g scales yet, is there any you would recommend? I know theres been many posted around the forum. So going back to basics, changing to output measurement for an espresso not single or double, does this effect what milk drinks it can go with?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok if nearest gram scale drop you dose to 16 -17 max , I think at 18 your over dosing the standard basket .

Aim for a 1.6 ratio . Add as much milk as tastes good to you . Personally I like to have a milk drink with aprons 25-28 g of espresso ( depending on dose ) Ina 5 oz cup with steamed milk . But really milk ratios don't mean a lot to me .

Espresso plus as much as you need to taste good .

Get some cheap jewellery scales that measure to 0.1 g .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mavis said:


> Ok I will try that. Im currently using nearest gram scales, haven't got round to ordering .1g scales yet, is there any you would recommend? I know theres been many posted around the forum. So going back to basics, changing to output measurement for an espresso not single or double, does this effect what milk drinks it can go with?


The short answer is whatever tastes good to you. These days a "double" tends to be defined as such by the dry weight of coffee rather than the Italian national standard for Espresso of a double being 14g of coffee producing a shot of 60ml in volume, with anything from 14-22g being considered as a double.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got these, but there was a recent thread on scales if you want to have a look at this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300g-x-0-01g-Mini-Digital-Jewelry-Pocket-GRAM-Scale-LCD-UK-Stock/201033915299?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D286%26meid%3D4761825094134583624%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1048%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D181168248008%26


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My heaviest cup is 265 so they'd be ok I reckon. Might get a set. Timer also went yesterday so the gadgets are getting a complete overhaul.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Forget about ml / vol. Best thing you'll ever do


----------

